# Pond fishing 6/4



## huntinmedic18 (May 18, 2008)

Took my son to our favorite pond the other night. He had never fished at night and wanted to try it. Got out about 15 minutes before sundown and only fished for about 45 minutes. We caught somewhere between 15 and 20 bucketmouths, all 2-4 pounders, using Plow Jockies and Jitterbugs. He got frustrated with tangles on his reel and then started to get sick, so we had to cut it short. I could have stayed for hours as it was a perfect evening, the water like glass and a bright moon shining, but you know how it is with youngsters. Oh well, it was a blast while it lasted!:


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Sounds perfect!

What is a Plow Jockie? I've never heard of it before...

Bob


----------



## huntinmedic18 (May 18, 2008)

It's an artificial worm harness made by a company out of Indiana named Kelly's. They com in several different colors and are scented. They have a unique action on retrieve that is usually deadly on bass. This company has been around for a long time and make several different styles.

kellysbassworms.com is the web site for the company.

Give them a try and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## backyardpond (Apr 18, 2009)

You can buy something very similar at Wal-Mart. They are called Basstoppers. I am very successful with them for the bass in my pond. They look just like those.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Those Plow Jockies, I've heard them called Kelly Worms, are simple and DEADLY on bass. I do something a little different with them which seems to increase effectiveness. The snelled piece of mono coming out of the top of the worm off the top hook should have a mono loop at the end to tie onto...cut that off and tie on a good barrel swivel instead. The Kelly Worm on the swivel really lets it "corkscrew" through the water and eliminates any line twist when using them.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Which color and scent plow jockeys do you like?
________
a00WeRHorny live


----------

